
Swiss TV Station Replaces Cameras with iPhones and Selfie Sticks - aaronbrethorst
http://petapixel.com/2015/09/29/swiss-tv-station-replaces-cameras-with-iphones-and-selfie-sticks/
======
Chefkoochooloo
I wonder if a tripod might work better for quality and stability? Seems like a
good cost-effective way to report news if the quality issue can be resolved.

